# Reconstruire la base de données de Mail ?



## nonoparadox (14 Septembre 2005)

Hello

Lorsque j'avais outlook sur mac OS 9, il fallait régulièrement reconstruire la base de données en appuyant sur alt au démarrage de l'application .... Y a t il qqchose d'équivalent a faire pour Mail ou il se gère tt seul? C'est à dire lorsque l'on efface un mail, disparait-il complètement, ou bien reste-t-il dans une base comme avec outlook jusqu'a ce qu'on la reconstruise?

Merci pour vos réponses !!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2005)

Il y a une option accessible depuis le menu _BAL_ (boîte à lettre) et qui s'intitule tout simplement _Reconstruire_.


----------



## nonoparadox (15 Septembre 2005)

Ah oui j'avais pas vu ça , désolé . Donc logiquement ça n'efface aucun mail ? 

Merci !


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Non, cela n'efface aucun mail et surtout (c'est ainsi que je le ressens) cela rend plus fluide les BAL contenant de nombreux mails.


----------



## richard-deux (15 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour l'astuce.  
J'ignorais, il y a 5 minutes encore, la présence de l'option "reconstuire. :rose: 

C'est vrai que Mail est plus souple (réactif).


----------

